# Hello



## Frank Newcomb (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm Frank Newcomb, 76, and live in Pahrump, Nevada, USA. Retired in 2009 as a lic'd private investigator in California. I've been spending a couple of months each year in Ecuador, South America. This year I'd like to take a run out to Thailand in Jan & Feb. So I'm trying to find some place to live on less than $300/month somewhere in the south of Thailand, on a beach, close to Malayasia. Safe and secure. Anyone who can give me any helpful direction would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

In the South, near the Malaysian border.........safe and sound? 
For quite some years now there is pretty much "disturbance" in the South. 
Moslims and Buddhists do not seem to get along causing bombs to go off and people attacks are taking place; not on a daily base, but my pennies: If you don't need to be there......stay away.


----------



## gnazi71 (Jun 17, 2012)

I would suggest something northern, like Surat Thani (Khanom is beautiful), Nakhon Si Thammarat, Krabi (many tourists) or Trang.


----------



## Frank Newcomb (Nov 11, 2014)

OK, thanks for getting back to me on my inquiry. I appreciate it.


----------



## Frank Newcomb (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks for getting back to me on my question. I'll consider your comment seriously.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Frank Newcomb said:


> I'm Frank Newcomb, 76, and live in Pahrump, Nevada, USA. Retired in 2009 as a lic'd private investigator in California. I've been spending a couple of months each year in Ecuador, South America. This year I'd like to take a run out to Thailand in Jan & Feb. So I'm trying to find some place to live on less than $300/month somewhere in the south of Thailand, on a beach, close to Malayasia. Safe and secure. Anyone who can give me any helpful direction would be greatly appreciated.


Frank,

Although most places on this side of the world are less expensive that back home in the States, $300 per month for living costs is gonna be hard to find. We live in the Philippines which I think is far less than Thailand and we usually spend about $800.00 per month-but we are a family with 4 children.
Safety here is another issue all together..


----------



## Frank Newcomb (Nov 11, 2014)

I've been to the Philippines and was married to a lovely lady from the Manila area. I've also been thinking of going down to the Cebu area in the Visayas.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Frank Newcomb said:


> I've been to the Philippines and was married to a lovely lady from the Manila area. I've also been thinking of going down to the Cebu area in the Visayas.


I've not been to Cebu but I'm told that Cebu city is much like Manila with the crowds and traffic. We are North of Manila and a long way inland but love the place and could not see returning to the States again. Most of the gals here make a wonderful wife and don't know what I would do without mine.

There is a Philippines page here on the forum also


----------



## gnazi71 (Jun 17, 2012)

gnazi71 said:


> I would suggest something northern, like Surat Thani (Khanom is beautiful), Nakhon Si Thammarat, Krabi (many tourists) or Trang.



Actually Khanom is in Nakhon Si Thammarat province not Surat Thani.


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Frank,
> 
> Although most places on this side of the world are less expensive that back home in the States, $300 per month for living costs is gonna be hard to find. We live in the Philippines which I think is far less than Thailand and we usually spend about $800.00 per month-but we are a family with 4 children.
> Safety here is another issue all together..



Jet Lag,

I'd like to pick you up on the price comment if I may. 

You'll know I never tire of mentioning numbeo dot com (I have no commercial interest in it, honest!) I do so because I know it accurately reflects the prices everywhere I have in fact, lived, and it is accurate because it is crowd-sourced, meaning folks like us are free to edit it, and update the data in real time.

Now, one of the PI posters living in the same general area as yourself Freeport/Angeles ? Quoted me $2000 for a comfortable month. I understand it's all relative, wine vs beer, fresh roast coffee vs nescafe, kids or not, etc.. but to me, that was steep!

I have on average this year, spent THB 33,000 or US$1000 p/m and that's even more in AUD, for me! That is here in Chiang Mai, where many others claim no hardship on THB 20,000 or $610 per month! And I am currently working on getting below the THB 20,000 mark right now, without compromising my comforts too mutt!

Numbeo would also confirm my spending has been on the high side here... 

So what I am saying boils down to three points:

1. Thailand prices do vary a lot, with the interior and north being notably cheaper than BKK and almost all the coastal areas, bar remote fishing villages where we would not be realistically able to live anyway. 

2. For my specific price comparisons, Chiang Mai tended to beat comparable areas in the PI on price (Freeport/Angeles).

3. I agree that $300 is not going to be remotely doable for an older person, or even a 20 something, anywhere in Asia these days. 

As an aside, I should add that the retirement visa stipulations here, which are non-negotiable, demand each retiree to be able to prove one of either:

A minimum of THB 800,000 or US$ 24,368 p/a in a thai bank account OR

THB 400,000 US$ 12,184 AND THB 12184 or US$ 2,000 income from overseas (pension) so even if one could live on a pittance, one will not get a visa extension granted unless these figures can be met year in and year out.

Cheers, D.


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

More thoughts on Thailand vs PI costs.

Looking at the visa differences, it seems the PI have a clear advantage over Thailand, there are no minimal bank balances to maintain, and the monetary requirements there are, appear at present, to be around half that of Thailand.

The irony is that it is possible to comfortably live on less than 2/3 of what Thailand demand of it's expat retirees (I'm assuming they don't go nuts and buy a big truck, and five star condo, but maybe many do!)

What I understand of the PI is that conversely, real prices for expats who are not being too silly, range from $2000 to $800 (family with kids, which is quite an achievement!) still coming in at more than the $610 p/m figure, quoted on more than one website, for Chiang Mai.

Interesting....


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

gnazi71 said:


> I would suggest something northern, like Surat Thani (Khanom is beautiful), Nakhon Si Thammarat, Krabi (many tourists) or Trang.


Any expats on here live in any of these places, that are not Hua Hin, and how do your prices and quality of life (meaning access to expats, and expat comforts) rate?

thanks!


----------



## Frank Newcomb (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## AndyFTH (Oct 27, 2014)

<Snip>  If you really want quiet and peaceful life move to Isan, north Thailand. *But be careful:

*


----------



## ghazialahmadi (Nov 17, 2014)

Jet Lag,
You are spot on. Your information is exactly what official sites post. I also like Numbeo.com for I visited it before to do my research before I move to Thailand with my Thai wife coming from Alaska in 2016.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ghazialahmadi said:


> Jet Lag,
> You are spot on. Your information is exactly what official sites post. I also like Numbeo.com for I visited it before to do my research before I move to Thailand with my Thai wife coming from Alaska in 2016.


Yea, It does seem to be a pretty good site for cost of living info. Once you get to Thailand on the actual move, you'll probably be able to find areas you like that will have an overall lower cost of living than what is posted
We've done pretty well in the Philippines and our actual cost of living per month with 4 children is about $800.00us dollars. Either place though, it's great to escape the rat-race of living back home in the States..


----------

